

The Truth on OpenGL Driver Quality - ANTSANTS
http://richg42.blogspot.com/2014/05/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=opengl+driver+quality#!/story/fore...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=opengl+driver+quality#!/story/forever/0/opengl%20driver%20quality)

~~~
ANTSANTS
Ugh, I swear I searched for that numerous times with various search strings,
having sworn I had seen the article on here before, and only the submission
with 4 points came up. Maybe I'm crazy, but I seem to have this problem fairly
often with the new hn search.

That aside, there's nothing wrong with resubmitting an interesting article
after a while, right?

~~~
dang
Correct, but in HN's case "a while" means "about a year".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

Re HN search, I usually have to select "date" instead of "forever" in order to
tell what I'm looking at. Maybe that would have helped in this case.

